# I need to control "Queen Anne Lace" in my fields



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

To me there is nothing more ugly in a hay roll or growing in a field than queen anne lace, thistles and Plantain. I just got through spraying DuraCor on my Fescue hay fields.I thought it would control everything.

I did the Plantain but not the queen anne. I see where Grazon Next may control it. Since i have already used DuraCor. Can i spray anything else now? If not now how about after the first cutting in about a month?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How many acres do you need to cover for wild carrot?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Garland, remedy or crossbow should handle it


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup garlon, crossbow etc anything with triclopyr or aminopyrolid on the label should tackle it. All those have residual though and carry over in manure. Read the label, they will smoke soybeans or mama's tomatoes just from manure application.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I think spray timing is important for that weed.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Dad had a lot in a field when I took over the farming. 2-3 mowings a year and some lime to get the PH where it should be took care of the problem.


----------

